# Please HELP Me Sex my New German Blue Ram...



## Quizcat (Feb 16, 2015)

I acquired a new German Blue Ram, and I am trying to determine the sex. However, the extremely pale coloring of this particular GBR is making it difficult. Here are some photos...I will comment with the photos in an effect to draw attention to specific characteristics that might help to suggest the sex of the new GBR.

http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/Quizcat/media/20150201_082008_zpsehbqvkqa.jpg.html
This is a photo of the new GBR (right) and it's tank mate (left). Both of these GBRs have small blue flecks within the Black Spot. The one on the left has an all Black spot on one side, and some flecks of blue within the Black Spot on the other side. But, the blue flecks, which are within the Black Spot on both sides on the new GBR (right), are very pale. Generally, spots within the black spot might strongly suggest that the new one on the right is a female GBR. But, read on...

http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/Quizcat/media/20150216_144327_zpsetdakfto.jpg.html
I've been told that the third spike of the dorsal fin is longer on a male. But, the new GBR has a slightly longer third spike on the dorsal fin. But, the tank mate, which has much brighter coloring than the new GBR, also has a third spike that is longer than the others.

http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/Quizcat/media/20150216_142853_zpsuiekmrxt.jpg.html
I've read that when the dorsal and pelvic fins extend past the beginning of the tail fin, that it's a male. The fins on the new GBR extend well beyond the beginning of the tail fin, both on the dorsal fin and the anal fin. The dorsal and anal fins on the new GBRs tank mate do not extend past the beginning of it's tail fin.

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x330/Quizcat/20150216_143111_zpsa8oznmmp.jpg
Here is a photo of the new GBR on the right, next to it's tank mate on the left. The GBR on the left is noticeably smaller in size than the new one on the right, has the blue spots in the middle of the black spot, has dorsal and pelvic fins that do not extend past the beginning of the tail fin. And, another telltale sign of a female is a pinkish hue to the under belly, which the one of the left prominently has for sure. However, it is less obvious in this flash photo. The one of the right doesn't really have a pinkish hue on it's stomach area.

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x330/Quizcat/20150216_143909_zpsxntnswo4.jpg?t=1424050505
The other characteristic that can be used to distinguish between the male and female is the shape of the forehead area. The new GBR (right) has what appears to be a broader more prominent forehead than it's tank mate (left).

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x330/Quizcat/20150201_081946_zpsalzlihlj.jpg?t=1424050505
Notice that the tank mate (left), has the deep pinkish hue on the stomach, yet the black spot on one side is mostly black in the middle, typically the sign of a male, not a female. In my opinion, the prominence of a pinkish hue is more telltale than the black spot identifier. Also, females are supposed to have prominent black fins on the front bottom fins, a characteristic that the tank mate definitely has, whereas the new GBR has a very subtle black streak on the front bottom fins, sometimes not even visible.

http://s1176.photobucket.com/user/Quizcat/media/20150216_143156_zpsoojk9clx.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
I also notice that the tank mate, has a small nodule that protrudes ever so slightly in front of the lower anal fin. This further suggests to me that the tank mate is female. I notice no slight protrusion on the new GBR, or the pinkish hue.

http://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x330/Quizcat/20150201_081824_zpslzfcxi0v.jpg
No pinkish hue on the new GBR (right), and a flat stomach area, with no discernible protrusion or nodule between the front fin and the anal fin.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I've always gone by the red belly, which is what seemed to be the best indicator from my research.

In this case, I would say your old fish is a female, while your new addition appears to be male.


----------



## Quizcat (Feb 16, 2015)

I am thinking the new GBR is a male too, in spite of some characterstics that throw off my certainty. I am not sure at what age the pinkish hue developes in juvenile fish, and I don't know the age of the new GBR. It appears to be relatively large, and is probably mature, but I haven't got much experience with them.


----------



## viejo (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, GBR females do not always have the pink belly but I will state with almost absolute certainty that the pics represent a pair of GBRs with the female on the left in pic #1.


----------



## Quizcat (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes, I agree that the one with the pink belly seems to me that it would be the female as well. But, what characgteristics of the newbie convinces you that they're a pair (that the newbie is a male)? The newbie has so many conflicting characteristics that I'm totally confused by it. I had a hard time getting really good photos of the newbie. The one with the pink belly is much more used to me, and comes right up to the glass, and isn't frightening off like the newbie is. As you can tell from the photos, the newbie likes to hide behind the plants when there's any activity at the glass. The newbie is relatively used to me, but when I pull out the cell phone (camera), it gets camera shy, and heads for the back wall of the tank. If I put the camera away, it gravitates more toward the front of the tank, and is less apprehensive about my being there.



viejo said:


> Well, GBR females do not always have the pink belly but I will state with almost absolute certainty that the pics represent a pair of GBRs with the female on the left in pic #1.


----------

